# Hydra delay Modulicious Hidden Reverbs , Chorus , Flanger, etc etc why pay for 1 when you can have 6 r 7 on 1xtra switch.



## mosst

Just finished a hydra delay pedal a few days ago (1st smd soldering experience,nothing like the deep end and it worked !) , great sounds but was unable to get the first switch working, after investigation found no voltage (3.3v) at switch 1, rather than take it al a part again, i jumpered from the centre of switch 2 ,hey presto working ,.
Anyway, during this ordeal ,I downloaded the data sheet for the fv1 chip and noticed that if you connect T0 (2nd last on the left of the chip)to ground ,  you get the internal algorithms  , so I put it on a new switch, on the pedal and got about 5 or six new effects.(haven't checked them all yet)
flanger, chorus , 2 reverbs, tremolo etc.   all of them sound really good , as good as anything you can buy, if not better, especially the reverbs , very musical sounding  .So I got several pedals all in one for about €90 brilliant annd simple to use . Try this, its the simplest mod ever and you get so much more mileage out of the pedal and all useable.  this is also one of the best echo pedals i have, as good as the eccos or dark sun which i own (sadly),,,,,,,as Ian Dury used to say 'what a waste'. anyways back to pfloyd heaven for another 2 hours I suppose ..............................


----------



## Cybercow

FWIW . . . . 

FV-1 Internal Patches . . . . 

*Program #**Description**Pot 1**Pot 2**Pot 3*0Chorus-ReverbReverb MixChorus RateChorus Mix1Flange-ReverbReverb MixFlange RateFlange Mix2Tremolo-ReverbReverb MixTremolo RateTremolo Mix3Pitch ShiftPitch ±4 Semitones--4Pitch-EchoPitch ShiftEcho DelayEcho Mix5Test (no effect)---6Reverb 1Reverb TimeHF FilterLF Filter7Reverb 2Reverb TimeHF FilterLF Filter


----------



## mosst

Thanks For that , It Seems I will have rig a change over switch for pot 3 as well .


----------



## keevohn

So I have a JHS 3 Series Delay that uses the FV-1.  Would this mod work on that pedal as well?


----------



## mosst

I don't know this pedal at all so I can't be 100% sure, but I don't see why not ,it should work for all fv1 chips according to the datasheet.  You will have the same problem as me in that you won't have the 3rd ctrl pot connected to give you the effect mix on some of the effects.My hydra delay has the switches on it soldered in ,so I will at some stage have to take it apart and desolder switch no 4, and make up some sort of bypass for that as well and add another 100k pot in place off or with the switch. (switch no 4 would be where the pot should go) still works very well without, especially the reverbs, chorus + flanger.
A lot of pedals have smd soldering so accessing the connects inside the pedal might be little more problematic. 
Good luck and have fun , this was the 5th pedal I built, only started  at the start of march but had some electronics experience from years ago so wasn't too hard to do for me to do.I would recommend it, as its a great way to get very good sounding pedals for a hell of a lot less than whats on the market.

cybercow sent me the 6 effects that are stored internally on the chip,

FV-1 Internal Patches . . . . 


*Program #**Description**Pot 1**Pot 2**Pot 3*0Chorus-ReverbReverb MixChorus RateChorus Mix1Flange-ReverbReverb MixFlange RateFlange Mix2Tremolo-ReverbReverb MixTremolo RateTremolo Mix3Pitch ShiftPitch ±4 Semitones--4Pitch-EchoPitch ShiftEcho DelayEcho Mix5Test (no effect)---6Reverb 1Reverb TimeHF FilterLF Filter7Reverb 2Reverb TimeHF FilterLF Filter


----------



## JamieJ

IMO it’s better to mod the arachnid platform rather than the hydra because you can use the internal effects more optimally with the arachnid control layout.

I added this switch to my dual arachnid build - https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/dual-eeprom-arachnid.6974/

It’s still pretty awesome that you can do this on the hydra.


----------



## Feral Feline

@JamieJ Can the Arachnid-platform PCB do everything the Hydra PCB can?


----------



## MichaelW

JamieJ said:


> IMO it’s better to mod the arachnid platform rather than the hydra because you can use the internal effects more optimally with the arachnid control layout.
> 
> I added this switch to my dual arachnid build - https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/dual-eeprom-arachnid.6974/
> 
> It’s still pretty awesome that you can do this on the hydra.


Hey @JamieJ, I'm fixing to build the Spatialist which is based on the Arachnid. When you tap into the stock FV-1 programs, are they all being controlled by the same 3 parameter pots and the 18PT rotary switch? I'd be real interested if you can share how you wired the toggle to go between the stock FV-1 and Eeprom programs. Thanks!


----------



## mosst

MichaelW said:


> Hey @JamieJ, I'm fixing to build the Spatialist which is based on the Arachnid. When you tap into the stock FV-1 programs, are they all being controlled by the same 3 parameter pots and the 18PT rotary switch? I'd be real interested if you can share how you wired the toggle to go between the stock FV-1 and Eeprom programs. Thanks!


_ I used a miniature  spdt (on/ off) switch. Soldered  2 pieces of wire, one to the middle pin of the switch and then to the end of a resistor r5 (10k)which connects to T0 of the fv1 chip (2nd last pin on the left of the fv1). the 2nd piece of wire is soldered to one of the other pin of the switch and the other end  soldered to ground . This connects T0 to ground bypassing the eeprom and activating the internal algo's. which are controlled by the 3 ctrl pots  present on the spacialist , on mine the hydra delay, only 2 are present, so i don't have full control but its not a big deal still sounds great.the 8pt switch should change the internal programs on your pedal. You can buy other eeproms with different effects on them and switch them with you're current eeprom . Spacialist is actually the arachnid pcb in your pedal. check out eeprom builder on  the link ,   https://www.pedalpcb.com/product-category/eeprom/    or  a site called mas effects link ,  
https://shop.mas-effects.com/collections/diy/products/custom-fv-1-eeprom .... I am currently waiting for a delivery  of 2 arachnid pcbs and 2 fv1 chips, 3 custom build eeproms  etc so i intend to build a dual effects pedal one will be delay chorus etc and the 2nd reverb etc, I hope to find a way to switch between each of the custom build eeproms  so I will have 3x by 8 effects = 24 , great if it works , it should . will post the end result when/ if i finish it . have fun Tom_

FV-1 Internal Patches . . . . 



*Program #**Description**Pot 1**Pot 2**Pot 3*0Chorus-ReverbReverb MixChorus RateChorus Mix1Flange-ReverbReverb MixFlange RateFlange Mix2Tremolo-ReverbReverb MixTremolo RateTremolo Mix3Pitch ShiftPitch ±4 Semitones--4Pitch-EchoPitch ShiftEcho DelayEcho Mix5Test (no effect)---6Reverb 1Reverb TimeHF FilterLF Filter7Reverb 2Reverb TimeHF FilterLF Filter


----------



## JamieJ

MichaelW said:


> Hey @JamieJ, I'm fixing to build the Spatialist which is based on the Arachnid. When you tap into the stock FV-1 programs, are they all being controlled by the same 3 parameter pots and the 18PT rotary switch? I'd be real interested if you can share how you wired the toggle to go between the stock FV-1 and Eeprom programs. Thanks!


Yep as @mosst mentioned your 1P8T will change the effects and all three ctrl pots will work.  

You can see how to implement it on the FV-1 data sheet - http://www.spinsemi.com/Products/datasheets/spn1001/FV-1.pdf

I put the FV-1 side of the 10k resistor to the middle lug of a switch (which connects to pin 13). One side of the switch goes to a ground point. The other side connects to the 10k which connects back into the other side of the 10k resistor slot. Hopefully that makes sense.

That turns your spatialist into a multi effects unit.


----------



## MichaelW

Thanks guys! I "think" I have everything I need to build my Spatialist board. (There's always "something" I'm missing hahah). So it seems like the mod can be easily added after the fact. I may build it out stock first to make sure everything is working before going back and adding the FV1 toggle.


----------



## MichaelW

Ok, Phase I is complete, I built my Spatialist today and everything is working great! (Despite some sphincter clenching moments soldering my first SMD chip.....!)

I put some loops in the legs of R5 before soldering it in to make it easier to get a test lead on it, I'll play around with the switch tomorrow to see if I can access the FV1 programs. Then I'll need to find a spot to put a toggle. I'll post a proper build report once I get it all working.  

Thanks @mosst and @JamieJ!


----------



## Cvoxdog

I have a hydra delay and was thinking about trying this out. When in the internal patches how do you change the program number? Also, which 2 knobs control which 2 parameters?


----------



## mosst

​ 





*Program #**Description**Pot 1**Pot 2**Pot 3*0Chorus-ReverbReverb MixChorus RateChorus Mix1Flange-ReverbReverb MixFlange RateFlange Mix2Tremolo-ReverbReverb MixTremolo RateTremolo Mix3Pitch ShiftPitch ±4 Semitones--4Pitch-EchoPitch ShiftEcho DelayEcho Mix5Test (no effect)---6Reverb 1Reverb TimeHF FilterLF Filter7Reverb 2Reverb TimeHF FilterLF Filter
The Hydra delay uses the switches to change the different internal / external effects.  The 2 pots are pot 1 (cntrl 1) and pot 2 (cntrl 2) pot 3(cntrl 3) is taken up by the 4th switch. The list of controls cybercow posted corresponds to pot 1 and pot 2.


----------



## Cvoxdog

Thanks


----------



## Cybercow

mosst said:


> The Hydra delay uses the switches to change the different internal / external effects.  The 2 pots are pot 1 (cntrl 1) and pot 2 (cntrl 2) pot 3(cntrl 3) is taken up by the 4th switch. The list of controls cybercow posted corresponds to pot 1 and pot 2.


Cvoxdog - Because the Hydra Delay uses a switch (#4) instead of a pot at CONTROL POT 3, the "POT 3" range (Mix or LF) will NOT be available. Having a switch at POT #3 will make the MIX function be either full WET or full DRY. And when the LF patch controls for those internal patches is toggled, one way will full on LF and the other will be at complete minimum.


----------



## Paradox916

This is a great thread, I’m currently working on a hydra, spatialist combo… been meaning to get to it for a while but looks like it’s a popular pair.


----------



## mosst

Still waiting for my Arachnid boards to arrive , have everything else , all the parts etc , hoping to be able to switch between 2 custom eeproms with different effects on them, and use the clock module as well so should be interesting if all goes well .


----------

